# 187 Visa Processing Times



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

What is the usual processing time for Nomination Application?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nominations and applications for both 186 and 187 visas seem to be taking approx. 6 months at the moment, sometimes a bit longer.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Nominations and applications for both 186 and 187 visas seem to be taking approx. 6 months at the moment, sometimes a bit longer.


Thanks Maggie, 6 months for both Nomination and Application right?

I am still waiting to hear on my nomination which I filed in October 2015.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, 6 months for both. But if you lodge both nomination and application at the same time, or reasonably close together, they often approve the application fairly soon after the nomination.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, 6 months for both. But if you lodge both nomination and application at the same time, or reasonably close together, they often approve the application fairly soon after the nomination.


Awesome, thanks for the update. I'm hopeful now that this shall pass too.


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi there. I am still awaiting a decision, 187 visa was filed in August 2015.

Have you heard anything yet? 

Thank you.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Not yet, is your nomination approved? Or have you filed both applications together?



jimshorts said:


> Hi there. I am still awaiting a decision, 187 visa was filed in August 2015.
> 
> Have you heard anything yet?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

*187 processing times*

Yes. Everything is lodged. All police checks and medical a are done. Simply awaiting decision


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Alright, same is mine. I think immi is just taking too long to process the applications.

Let me know if you hear back from them.



jimshorts said:


> Yes. Everything is lodged. All police checks and medical a are done. Simply awaiting decision


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

*187 visa*

Yes. It seems that way. I guess all we can do is wait. I'll keep you updated.

Thanks.

Kris


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, much appreciated.



jimshorts said:


> Yes. It seems that way. I guess all we can do is wait. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kris


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey, any update? Did you hear back from immi?


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Nothing yet unfortunately. And you, any news?


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

not yet, still waiting and it's been a long time now..


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes. Definitely Too long. What is your application status on immi? My status is "application received"


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

same is mine...


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Have you ever contacted the office? I assume the " application received" status will go straight to finalised as per the flow chart and the fact that no further information has been requested. 
I have had asked my migration agent to follow this up on my behalf but am not completely confident this has been done.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

yeah, I feel the same and have asked my migration agent to follow up but not sure if she did or not. 

Which flow chart are you referring to?


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not even sure how regularly those status are updated. The flow chart pdf is shown in the link below.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks for this, yeah it'll now be finalised and approved sooon!

did you try calling immi yourself?


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

No dude you? After reading what can be dealt with on the helpline, it seemed a bit pointless as it appears to be more general queries that are dealt with. 

I would contact the case officer but I do not have any contact details. I just hope that we have been assigned a case officer!!


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

No, I haven't either and prefer my agent to contact them. Just waiting for the next step at the moment and really there isn't a way you can contact them about your application. 

So just gotta wait...


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

VISA GRANTED 10/03/2016! Such a weight off of my shoulders.

Submitted (with all required documents): 18/08/2015
Granted:10/03/2016

Approximately 6 and a half months from date of submission. 

I really hope you hear something soon.

Good luck!


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Aww such an awesome news of the day... I'm so happy for you.. congratulations 

It's party time now!!! yaaaay 

I wish I get mine tooo... pray for me please...



jimshorts said:


> VISA GRANTED 10/03/2016! Such a weight off of my shoulders.
> 
> Submitted (with all required documents): 18/08/2015
> Granted:10/03/2016
> ...


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks a lot man. It's a good day. Hopefully for you too! I'm sure it will be soon now. Thanks again for your support and feel free to ask anything down the line.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

yeah sure, just one quick question.. did your migration agent informed you or you got a notification email directly?


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

On the immi account you can add an email address in preferences where you will receive notification if the status changes. I received the email and it showed "finalised" I called my agent and they had received the approved visa approximately 9 minutes before my call. Shortly after I logged into immi and when I viewed the application it showed granted. Main screen still shows finalised.


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh cool, where is this option to add email in preferences?


----------



## sukhpreeet (Jan 27, 2016)

oops got it now, it's was the second tab at the top


----------



## ash1210 (Mar 10, 2016)

company nomination approved in August 2015, application for visa lodge in September 2015. Status indicate: Application received.wonder how long it gonna take for it to process.cheers


----------



## ash1210 (Mar 10, 2016)

congrats. Hard work always pays off


----------



## ash1210 (Mar 10, 2016)

*congrats*



jimshorts said:


> VISA GRANTED 10/03/2016! Such a weight off of my shoulders.
> 
> Submitted (with all required documents): 18/08/2015
> Granted:10/03/2016
> ...


congrats. Hard work always pays off


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine was lodged in August 2015 and approved today. Approximately 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Sajid Afridi (Nov 17, 2016)

I applied for the 187 on the 23 August 2016 and have not received any reply 

Can any one share some information about which months applications are currently processed


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sajid Afridi said:


> I applied for the 187 on the 23 August 2016 and have not received any reply
> 
> Can any one share some information about which months applications are currently processed


As far as I know they're taking approx. 8-9 months so they'd be processing applications from around March. You likely have at least 5 more months before you may hear anything.


----------



## lkyt90 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Still waiting patiently!...*

Hi Guys,

I've been following this thread a little while and so pleased to see peoples' applications being finalized (congrats!).

After patiently waiting myself, i just wanted to know if anyone else out there had their 187 application submitted by an agent in March 2016 (11th to be exact).
Everything is 'above-board' and submitted (legit company, medicals etc) but i still find myself waiting and checking my immi account every couple of hours. 9 1/2 months...

Anyone here have a similar time frame as myself? have you heard anything? my application still has the 'received' status but my agent assures me everything is good and they are finalizing Jan/Feb applications currently.

Thanks for your time


----------



## varshakanth (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi
Me also lodged on same date. Still no reply


----------



## lkyt90 (Dec 30, 2016)

varshakanth said:


> Hi
> Me also lodged on same date. Still no reply


Hi Varshakanth! Ahhh man, yeah so 10 months now :/ there must be some sort of delay in processing... Must be lots of applications!


----------



## Himanshu_knl (Jan 9, 2017)

186 visa time
Hey what's a processing time for 186 visa.??? I lodge my visa on September 2016. Any idea which month of application immigration working right now? When they will open files from September 2016? Please tell me I would be so great full to you. Thanks


----------



## Jimm25 (Feb 15, 2017)

*187 visa takes forever..*

So I lodged my 187 visa and nomination 10th of feb 2016. They opened my files in December and January my Nomination got approved..Currently they are still approving me after asking for a AFP for a name I never entered Australia on... Been 2 weeks now..Anyone else had them be this slow?
Jimm..So yeah over 12 months so far..


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 15, 2017)

*187 rsms*

Hi 
my kind friends,
Plz help me i m on very frustrating mode. I got nominantion approved 187 rsms on 30-11-16. I want to knw that can i see nomination approved letter from my agent ? How much time to get visa after nomination approved ? My another question is how much chances to get visa or refuse visa after nomination approved ? N any legal time to reply by immi department abt visa after nomination approved ? My last question is can i inquire direct to immigration department?

Plz reply asap

Thanks a lot


----------



## victor56 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi jimshorts 
i red all comment just want to know have u got ur PR ?? 
Ta


----------



## victor56 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi mate 
my case is same, still waiting for decision from immi as i lodged my file 10/16, after that nothing happening , i red some articles immi taking long time around 14-15 months now ..


----------



## Leticia (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Guys
I've applied on 2016 November and I haven't received any answer yet. It's been a year now and so annoyed not have any back from them


----------



## victor56 (Aug 31, 2017)

victor56 said:


> Hi mate
> my case is same, still waiting for decision from immi as i lodged my file 10/16, after that nothing happening , i red some articles immi taking long time around 14-15 months now ..


Yeah i checked it most of the cases 16 months


----------



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

Hi Guys just an update on my situation. 

After the occupation list mess up I was unable to proceed with a 190 so instead I went with a 187 (I was told 186 was possible too but 187 had priority processing). 

Sponsor was a university and visa was lodged onshore in Aug 17. Nomination was approved and more information was requested in Dec 17 and as my agent was away for the holidays (so was I) I was only able to start respond in Jan. After we did what was requested, everything fell into place surprisingly quick and I am now officially a PR.

So far it had been a rather smooth process but I had my share of sleepless nights. I'm glad my ordeal is finally over.

I have to thank my migration agent for facilitating the process. I suggest anyone should use a migration agent if your case is even slightly complicated. The university HR had not done a 187 before and was slightly reluctant as they always relied on 457 in the past. Nonetheless, my agent and my department was able to wrangle the required documents from them in time for the submission.

Good luck guys.


----------



## CarmenChung (Feb 22, 2018)

My timeline:

RCB handed in 9/1/2018

RCB approved 19/1/2018

Nomination and 187 visa applied 24/1/2018

Immi asked us (me and my hubby) to go for medical check on 7/2/2018!!! And we have done it on 14/2/2018

Did it mean anything as immi asked us for something? We are on 476 visa and applied onshore. Our x-ray result was reused.

I am a remedial massage therapist in WA.

So scared every day. &#55357;&#56468;


----------

